# **home needed asap**



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi everyone

My oh is self employed and one of his customers has an american akita.

When oh worked for them they were looking for a new home for him, as his wife had just had a baby and the dog has become to protective of them and will attack people.
So they rehomed him with someone that had bull mastif's and it did'nt end very nicely, as the bull mastif's attacked him so he is back with the original owner.

Orginal owner has said that if they can't find him a new home in the next week or so then he will end up in a dog's home.:frown:

All I know about him is that he is apporx 2 years old he's an un-neutured male and he's not kc reg (not 100% on this but 99.9%).
He likes to be the dominant male/leader of the pack so to speak, and even though he has become aggresive I am told that once he's introduced to you he is fine, he's used to young baby's/children, not sure about cats.

The only reason I have put this on here is I really don't want to see a lovely dog like him end up in a home, I know they try there best at these places but I think emotionaly they ruin dog's and he's probably already wondering whats happening.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF YOU CAN HELP CONTACT ME AND I CAN PASS ON THE OWNERS NUMBER, THE DOG IS IN HARLOW ESSEX :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

To be honest a dog such as this would be better off with a breed specific rescue centre looking for a home for him.

As you have mentioned that he does initially show aggression & has been exhibiting protective behaviour it is important that he is rehomed with an experienced owner who can help him overcome this.

Please contact the rescue centre on the link below as they are probably the best people to help you find a home for this dog.

UK Based Akita Rescue - Friends of Akitas Trust (UK), Rehoming Akitas around the UK


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Please get him into a rescue. Scammers, dog traders and bad breeders pray on ads like this.

A rescue will be able to get him a 5* home.

The rescue Cleo suggested is good. If they have no spaces try
The Akita Rescue & Welfare Trust (UK): 0845 2 602 206
Large Breed Dog Rescue


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The best thing to do is tell them to contact akita breed welfare, They would be selective where he would go, and know their breed. At least that way he wouldnt end up in the wrong hands, or a general rescue who might not know so much about the breed, as Akitas are pretty specialised. The Akita Rescue & Welfare Trust (UK): 0845 2 602 206


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help I shall pass all this onto the owner and pray that they take the advice :thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these

Sarah at The Japanese Akita Welfare Trust

Akita Rescue and Welfare Trust UK
Denise Didsbury, Lancashire. Tel: 01706 841587

Ken Smith (Co-ordinator), 42 Victoria Street, Barnstaple, EX32 9JD
Tel: 0845 2602206 Email:[email protected]
The Akita Rescue & Welfare Trust (UK): 0845 2 602 206

Friends of Akitas Trust (UK)
Julie Marsden, Tel: 07738 638091, Email: [email protected]
Collette Nisbet, Tel: 07734 039080, Email: [email protected]
Nicola Bell, Tel: 07786 433545, Email: [email protected]
Elsa Higginson, Tel: 07921 629752, Email: [email protected]endsofakitas.co.uk
UK Based Akita Rescue - Friends of Akitas Trust (UK), Rehoming Akitas around the UK


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Natz said:


> Thank you so much for your help I shall pass all this onto the owner and pray that they take the advice :thumbup:


Good luck, well one for trying to help :thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> try these
> 
> Akita Rescue and Welfare Trust UK
> Denise Didsbury, Lancashire. Tel: 01706 841587
> ...


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Please get him into a rescue. Scammers, dog traders and bad breeders pray on ads like this.
> 
> A rescue will be able to get him a 5* home.


I'd just like to say that, sometimes these ads attract people like me that aren't any of the above, but do not like the Stasi rules of rescue centres.

Some of us don't like the intrusion of people coming to our homes and judging our house and us, but we are still dog lovers who care very much for them and give them a good home and lifestyle.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He sounds like a typical entire akita to me who needs someone experienced with the breed as they are not for the faint hearted!  they need firm but kind leadership and personally I think akita rescue are more than capable of vetting potential homes.
They may even have a waiting list of people looking for a dog so no need for kennels, or some will allow the owner to keep him there until a suitable home is found.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> kelly-joy said:
> 
> 
> > try these
> ...


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Road_Hog said:


> I'd just like to say that, sometimes these ads attract people like me that aren't any of the above, but do not like the Stasi rules of rescue centres.
> 
> Some of us don't like the intrusion of people coming to our homes and judging our house and us, but we are still dog lovers who care very much for them and give them a good home and lifestyle.


Although you may give a dog a good home, many people unfortunately wouldn't  I personally feel that getting a dog a new home this way is not worth the risk of the dog being used as dog fighting bait, as a breeding 'machine' or for the dog to be taken by a trader and put into a bad home or dumped. Or more simply for the dog to just go to the wrong home for him/her.

Every rescue has different rules though all do home check. Home checks are not meant for judging but rather to make sure the person has a garden and house secure for a dog and the person is prepared for the commitment of a dog.

Sorry to jump subject but any update Natz?


----------

